# Gaming in NYC...



## The Cardinal (Jul 29, 2002)

well, one of my players will move to New York in September, so he asked me to look for a new gaming group for him...
...he is 22, from Germany, and prefers to play D&D3e and GURPS
 - any takers??


----------



## Azure Trance (Jul 29, 2002)

Where in NYC?


----------



## mmu1 (Jul 30, 2002)

.


----------



## The Cardinal (Jul 30, 2002)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *Where in NYC? *




with 99% certainty somewhere in Manhattan...


mmu1: I just gave him your e-mail address!


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Azure Trance (Jul 30, 2002)

Figured you'd say Manhattan 

Well, I'm about an hour away but I'm sure he'll find people closer by


----------

